# Missing timers and Dish customer support :-(



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

HI All,
As I have posted before about every 2 maybe 3 days all my timers disappear unitl I reboot the unit. None of my programs get recorded and looking in the upcoming schedule it's a blank. Once I reboot everything is back (except my scheduled programs that should have been recorded). It's very frustrating. I think I have a faulty unit.

Anyway, I called cust. service today and the woman told me that I need to manually shut the system off at night (it's somehow different from when it powers itself down  ), Don't have my timers start a minute early and end a minute later. Also told to use manual timers instead of programming through the Dishpass or guide. Essentially she told me to use my $700 unit like a VCR from 1982. This is ridiculous. Unfortunately I didn't have time to argue with her but while I was on hold I noticed the post of the new fw which I immediately downloaded into my unit. 

Hopefully this addresses the issue but if it doesn't I need some suggestions on how to get a new unit or who I need to talk to to get the ball rolling. The unit is only 2 months old and between the freezing and disappearing timers it's quite irritating.

I hate to vent here but I have always received great advice.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Joe,
See if L282 helps. There were to be timer fixes in this version. When you say "reboot" what do you mean? (Soft boot is by holding in the front panel power switch for 10 seconds. Hard boot is by pulling the power cord.) When your timers are not appearing, can you use the "Search" feature (the "#" button) to search for programs you know are in the Guide?

There was an old bug that was similar to this where the daily schedule would disappear and the search function would fail. Read this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40836

In the meantime, I'm checking with Mark to see if there is someone I can put you in contact with.


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks a ton. The only way I get my timers back is with a hard boot. I'll read up on the other thread and give 282 a chance. I don't want to send it back if I don't have to (I'm not a make work kind of guy) but I would like to use the equipment as it was designed.

I really appreciate the effort.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

The disappearing timers sounds like a software problem, like in the thread I directed you to. L282 has a fix for "freezing" when using the jump-forward feature, which you mentioned in another thread. You also mentioned "freezing" with a black picture. Does this happen when the unit is in standby? (For instance, overnight?)

Could you please post the complete info on your installation? We need to know the type of LNBs and switch you are using. (Go to MAIN MENU, 6, 1, 1 and CHECK SWITCH) How long are you cables to your dish? There have been some specific switch issues in the past, too. L282 fixes a problem with Legacy SW42 switches. 

I'm trying to gather as much info as possible. Thanks!


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

Most of the problems occur when the unit is left overnight. It does it in standby mode and not in stand by (although I think it goes to standby when it updates because every mornig I had the floating dish logo regardless of the setting) The black screen is also intermittent.

When the timers disappear I mean they literally disappear. I have no recorded programs, no upcoming scheduled timers etc. It's like they are erased  I don't check the guide to see if that is gone too so I will check if it does it again. 

I am using a Dish 500 with a Legacy twin lnb and a Dish 300 for the 61.5. The 500 and 300 are switched with an sw21 (one for each tuner of the 942)

If you need any other info let me know.

Joe


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

4re said:


> Most of the problems occur when the unit is left overnight. It does it in standby mode and not in stand by (although I think it goes to standby when it updates because every mornig I had the floating dish logo regardless of the setting) The black screen is also intermittent.
> 
> When the timers disappear I mean they literally disappear. I have no recorded programs, no upcoming scheduled timers etc. It's like they are erased  I don't check the guide to see if that is gone too so I will check if it does it again.
> 
> ...


I think I have the exact same setup and previously had the same problems starting with L267 or 269 (I'm loosing track of numbers now). Anyway, I called in and was told that most likely the receiver was hanging up during the nightly update. This was evidenced by the fact every morning, I would have no timers in my schedule, and a lot of missing PG data beyond the present time. Also when first turned on, it would do the acquiring signal 1 thru 5 thing. When I selected a channel with "info not available" from the guide, it downloaded PG data and all would be ok till the next morning. The fix I was told was to turn off automatic updates. This worked! I still would get PG data out to the 7 or 9 days, and as I experienced yesterday, I still got the SW update. Now I'm not sure what if anything the automatic update feature actually does. I have yet to turn it back on under 282 to see if the reliever still would hang up but will give it a try latter today.


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

Well with the new SW it still does it. I'll try disabling the automatic updates and see if it helps. If it doesn't I'll call Dish for a replacement receiver.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

4re said:


> Well with the new SW it still does it. I'll try disabling the automatic updates and see if it helps. If it doesn't I'll call Dish for a replacement receiver.


Could be a bad switch.


----------



## 4re (Sep 23, 2005)

Oops, when I said SW I meant FW (firmware)


----------

